# why do flower shrimp line up?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I was at BigAls North York on the weekend and for the second time there I saw some flower shrimp( I think thats what they were) they kind of sit there with 4 legs in front grabbing all the time.... anyways, both times I have seen them in the tanks there was say 10-12 of them and they are all lined up side by side in the tank, formed like a long chorus line! 
why do they do this? very neat to see!

they also had RCS, CRS red and black, orange sunkist, golden eye blue tigers, red fire, and amanos at BANY


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They line up because they are sitting in the flow, feeding using the fans on their hands as nets, elbow to elbow, not blocking each other and sitting in flow not to strong and not too weak.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I find that so interesting how they are working together...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Its because they are in the WSU. Worker Shrimp Union.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

workers unite! I like these shrimps too, they're tough and can be kept with larger fish like discus and angels. Now only if BA would put them on weekly special.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Is there such a thing as running out of food for them?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

The first pic top down look looks like amanos in a way.

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Flower Shrimps.htm

I've seen them. Interesting shrimps.


----------

